# Rocky Mountain High...First Bull Elk!



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

This year was my second year to Crested Butte Colorado and my second year of Big Western Game Hunting. My friend guides for Lazy F Bar Outfitters(still had to pay outfitter fee). Last year I harvested a Cow Elk so this year the goal was a Bull.

Summary:

4 days of Hard *** hiking, 5 Blisters, one blue big toe, F-in full moon, bulls were barely bugling, then out of nowhere on the last morning we called this guy in and Wham!

Bow hunting fair chase elk or any critter for that matter is 10% preparation and 90% luck! Thank God I am Lucky...


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That looks awesome...Congrats!

How much will it dress out?


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

120# of deliciousness!!


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

500-700# on the hoof. No way to weigh in the field. You have to quarter em up on the ground and pack out.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Way to go Dan Man!!! What an accomplishment!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking Elk, great pics. Congrats!


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice brother!! Boom!


----------

